# Verizon Wireless in Mexico?



## mplswjr (Sep 6, 2009)

My wife and I are planning a trip to Puerto/Nuevo Vallarta early in 2010.  I called Verizon to inquire about coverage in Mexico using my Verizon cell phone.  I was told that there is now a North American plan that includes coverage in Mexico.  Apparently the upcharge is about $15 per month and has a few limitations while in Mexico such as no free Verizon to Verizon calls.  My question is simply if anyone can comment on their use of this plan.

Bill


----------



## pgrrider (Sep 6, 2009)

*I use my Verizon Cell phone in Cancun,MX*



mplswjr said:


> My wife and I are planning a trip to Puerto/Nuevo Vallarta early in 2010.  I called Verizon to inquire about coverage in Mexico using my Verizon cell phone.  I was told that there is now a North American plan that includes coverage in Mexico.  Apparently the upcharge is about $15 per month and has a few limitations while in Mexico such as no free Verizon to Verizon calls.  My question is simply if anyone can comment on their use of this plan.
> 
> Bill



Bill..........I have had Verizon Wireless for years and when I travel to Cancun, I just call Verizon Wireless......and for $5.00/month can use the phone with no problems in Mexico.  I am on "ROAMING" and there is a charge for each minute used.....maybe 15 cents but cannot remember.  (OLD AGE!)  When I return to the USA, I call Verizon and tell them to discontinue the International Coverage.  No sense in paying every month for something that you may use only 2 weeks out of the year.

Ken Kublin


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 6, 2009)

I checked about a month ago and was told the North American plan did not include Mexico - just Canada.  And the per minute charge was $.99 which included the roaming.  You have to have international calling capability but there is no monthy fee.  There certainly seems to be a lot of (mis?)information.  I wonder who has the real information on Verizon.  

We go every year to PV for about a month, so I sure would like to be able to use my Verizon cell phone.  Last time I used texting, which is either $.25 or $.50 (not sure) to send and $.05 to receive and my Costco calling card from the pay phones.


----------



## judy23 (Sep 6, 2009)

*verizon wireless in Mexico*

We also go to PV every year and the last time I checked It was .99 cents a minute. They used to have a North American Plan that included Mexico but discontinued it. Once you get off it like we did when we came home you lost it forever. I know people who still have this plan,but you have to be on it all year. BTW they never told me once I removed it I could not get it back the next year.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 6, 2009)

bellesgirl said:


> I checked about a month ago and was told the North American plan did not include Mexico - just Canada.  And the per minute charge was $.99 which included the roaming.  You have to have international calling capability but there is no monthy fee.  There certainly seems to be a lot of (mis?)information.  I wonder who has the real information on Verizon.
> 
> We go every year to PV for about a month, so I sure would like to be able to use my Verizon cell phone.  Last time I used texting, which is either $.25 or $.50 (not sure) to send and $.05 to receive and my Costco calling card from the pay phones.



According to the Verizon Wireless Website - their North America Plan includes both Canada and Mexico - see http://b2b.vzw.com/international/inside_us.html

Also see Verizon Launches Industry's First North American Continent Calling Plan  - from PRNewswire

and for the Short-term Global Verizon Wireless Traveler see Global Travel Program


Richard


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 7, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> According to the Verizon Wireless Website - their North America Plan includes both Canada and Mexico - see http://b2b.vzw.com/international/inside_us.html
> 
> Also see Verizon Launches Industry's First North American Continent Calling Plan  - from PRNewswire
> 
> ...



It is hard to tell, but it looks like you would have to give up your old service and enroll in the new North American Choice plan.  You get less minutes for mre money and no more unlimited nights and weekend and IN calling (although 1000 is a lot of minutes).  It is unclear if you can sign up for this and then go back to your old plan - which is what you used to be able to do with Verizon a few years ago.  I am not sure it would be worth it, if it is a permanent change, at least for me.  But it is definitely a new option; apparently so new that some at Verizon do not know about it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mplswjr (Sep 9, 2009)

*Actual Plan Experience?*

I much appreciate the comments so far, but what I'm really looking for is personal experience on this particular relatively new Verizon calling plan.  I'm wondering about coverage areas, call drops, successes, and failures in utilizing this plan.  I'm aware that the plan does in fact exist, and am painfully aware of the rather usurious costs in recent years.  What I'm most interested in is the quality of the service while in Puerto/Nuevo Vallarta, from Bucerias to Conchas Chinas.

Again, many thanks to those who have already replied.

Bill


----------



## post-it (Sep 10, 2009)

bellesgirl said:


> It is hard to tell, but it looks like you would have to give up your old service and enroll in the new North American Choice plan.  You get less minutes for mre money and no more unlimited nights and weekend and IN calling (although 1000 is a lot of minutes).  It is unclear if you can sign up for this and then go back to your old plan - which is what you used to be able to do with Verizon a few years ago.  I am not sure it would be worth it, if it is a permanent change, at least for me.  But it is definitely a new option; apparently so new that some at Verizon do not know about it.  Thanks for sharing.



I just called Verizon last week since we'll be traveling to Cancun.  You do have to enroll in the plan and loose your current plan.  Otherwise I was quoted .99 a minute and texting is .20 to send .05 to receive.


----------

